# Cycle club, Leigh on sea, essex



## Dan Ferris (26 Feb 2017)

Hi,
I'm based in Leigh on sea and looking to join a club or form a group for social / club rides. I wondered if anyone was a member of any local clubs. I'm not against going outside of the area, billericay, Basildon, Chelmsford at a push. 
Thanks in advance.
Dan


----------



## cm2mackem (26 Feb 2017)

Dan Ferris said:


> Hi,
> I'm based in Leigh on sea and looking to join a club or form a group for social / club rides. I wondered if anyone was a member of any local clubs. I'm not against going outside of the area, billericay, Basildon, Chelmsford at a push.
> Thanks in advance.
> Dan


Dan have you tried these http://www.southendwheelers.org


----------



## Specialeyes (26 Feb 2017)

Names I've come across (New Years Resolution this year is to join a club after the hockey season):

Leigh Riders - weekly meetup, Sundays 8.00 top of Beach Avenue (according to a Strava discussion, at least)
Rochford Mumbai Cycling - I see these guys n gals hammering along the seafront on Tuesday evenings. Never actually considered the name until this very moment... is there a Mumbai curry house in Rochford?
Southend Wheelers - a more formal club than the 2 groups above, I think
Essex Roads CC ride out from around Billericay iirc, as does the Yellow Jersey Cycles group


I'll be very interested in any first-hand knowledge replies, as I live just by Belfairs so am in exactly the same boat!


----------



## Dan Ferris (27 Feb 2017)

Thank you for the replies. 

I have looked at Southend Wheelers, they start a bit late on a Sunday from what i remember but i will take a look. 

I hadnt heard of Leigh Riders, i shall check those guys out.

@Specialeyes i'm about 1/2 a mile from Belfairs, i'll keep you posted what i find out shall I?


----------



## Specialeyes (27 Feb 2017)

Yes please!


----------



## Dan Ferris (27 Feb 2017)

The 'Hockley & Rayleigh group on Facebook are very friendly and quick to reply :-)


----------



## Dan Ferris (13 Jun 2018)

@Specialeyes resurecting this thread from quite some time back! Did you get involved in a club? I haven't due to a number of reasons but now back and would like to find a club to ride with mainly on Sunday's early mornings and maybe a mid-week shorter ride.


----------



## Specialeyes (13 Jun 2018)

I did the New Year's Resolution part but not the local club part! The early Sunday and midweek shorter ride sounds perfect though, so count me in too


----------



## Dan Ferris (13 Jun 2018)

Okay, great. I'll ask on one of the Facebook groups and let you know if there is anything :-) 

I'm just near the 127 round the corner from Belfairs so not far at all!


----------



## jameshiggon (26 Jun 2018)

Just stumbled across this post. I'm also in leigh, by belfairs and the a127 and am looking for some sort of club. I'm in there most nights around 8pm. Did you manage to find any local clubs?


----------



## Dan Ferris (30 Jun 2018)

jameshiggon said:


> Just stumbled across this post. I'm also in leigh, by belfairs and the a127 and am looking for some sort of club. I'm in there most nights around 8pm. Did you manage to find any local clubs?



Hi, small world. I'm down near the 127 where the furniture store is opposite big yellow. I haven't had chance these last few days. I've been heading out about 7.30 on a Sunday so I can sneak a couple of hours in before the little one is up and about.

Maybe we should sneak a mid week ride in as we are all so local!


----------



## slaughts (12 Jun 2020)

Morning all, just joined this forum and now lockdown is starting to ease looking for a weekend group ride. Wondering if you chaps joined a club and your experiences so far? I looked at Southend wheelers and went on an intro ride with them. But it was way to fast and started way too late on a Sunday. I’m normally back by the time they are setting off. Any recommendations much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Dan Ferris (12 Jun 2020)

Hey
Good to hear from you. I’ve failed miserably at the whole club thing due to having a soon to be 3 and a 6 month old plus moving house. However we are far more settled now and would be keen to start the search again. I found the same with Southend wheelers as I’m usually up and about by 6:30 I try to be out the door between 7 and 7:30 so I can get a couple of hours in and be home for the day 

would be happy to join forces if we are all still in the same boat ?
Cheers
Dan


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Aug 2020)

slaughts said:


> Morning all, just joined this forum and now lockdown is starting to ease looking for a weekend group ride. Wondering if you chaps joined a club and your experiences so far? I looked at Southend wheelers and went on an intro ride with them. But it was way to fast and started way too late on a Sunday. I’m normally back by the time they are setting off. Any recommendations much appreciated. Cheers


Just looked at the southend wheelers website and wondered what colour coded ride you went on.?
I'm no spring chicken but green is much to slow for me.Could easily fit into blue and possibly orange.
The trouble with giving an average mph is that they don't say with what elevation.?
I


----------



## Dan Ferris (8 Sep 2020)

Sounds like we are all in the same boat in not being able to find something suitable. It would be good to see what colour ride you went on. Elevation wise i think they usually head out towards Chelmsford which is fairly flat..


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2020)

I grew up on Leigh on Sea. Used to drink in the Grand, Carlton and the Peter Boat. Wow so long ago it seems now.


----------

